# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  новый раздел

## Lakshmana Prana das

В категории "Общество сознания Кришны в Москве" добавлен раздел "Вопросы проекта строительства храма Кришны в Москве".

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

В категории "Вопросы-ответы" добавлен раздел "Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта бук траст"".

----------

